# How much should I feed a young hedgehog?



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

After waiting a painfully long time, I should be getting my hedgehog within the next month. I was talking to the breeder and she reccomended cat food higher in fat until around 4 months old. She said I could then either switch to food lower in fat or limit the food to 1-2 tablespoons. I'm confused because I read on here you should only be feeding it 1-2 tablespoons? So, if that's what I limit it to when it gets older, how much should I give it now?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not quite sure where you read to limit food to 1-2 tablespoons, unless it was on the main website's care pages? They're a bit out of date, and the forums is the best place for more up-to-date advice and information.  It's mostly recommended to free-feed your hedgehog, no matter what age. They don't tend to overeat, and if they do start getting a bit heavy, the usual first action to take is switching the food to a lower-fat one, as well as other changes to the diet and attempts at more exercise if necessary. I'm glad you finally get your baby soon, you must be so excited!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on getting a baby soon! Ditto what Kelsey said, all I have to add is just a shameless plug for my free care book if you'd like to flip through it - you can find the download link in my signature. It has everything you'll need to know for preparing for and caring for your new hedgie.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you both so much! So, once it's 4 months should I start gradually switching to a lower fat food? Or continue feeding it the higher fat food?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It really just depends on the hedgehog. Some won't gain weight very easily, others pack on the grams very fast. If yours seems to be gaining excess weight, I'd start switching onto a lower fat food. If s/he ends up very active and has a hard time keeping the weight on, I'd leave the higher fat food. Just have to see how it goes!


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I feel much better now! :lol:


----------



## EllieKRitt (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, first I want to apolagize that I can't cite my source, but I swear this man has been referenced on multiple sites. Basically, he said the average hedgie should be on 70-100 calories a day. That't usually two or three tablespoons, but it obviously varies depending on the food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs should be free fed unless there is a serious health issue requiring their food to be limited. There is no set amount of calories a hedgehog should have, it varies by the size of the hedgie and its activity level.


----------

